# Results of IBS IN CANADA SURVEY show significance of disorder on life and living



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.newswire.ca/releases/July2002/24/c7364.html http://www.newswire.ca/releases/July2002/24/c7368.html (French)Wednesday July 24, 8:00 am Eastern TimePress ReleaseSOURCE: Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc.Hope For Four Million Canadian Women: First Specific Treatment for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Now Available- Results of IBS IN CANADA SURVEY show significance of disorder on life and living -DORVAL, QC, July 24 /CNW/ - More than four million Canadian women suffering from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) have new hope now that Zelnorm(x) (tegaserod) has been approved and is available in Canada. Zelnorm(x) is the first and only of a new class of therapies to treat the three major symptoms of constipation-predominant IBS (IBS-C), specifically abdominal pain, bloating, and constipation.A gastrointestinal disorder, IBS is one of the most prevalent yet least understood medical conditions affecting Canadians, with more people suffering from IBS than asthma or diabetes. Developed by Novartis Pharmaceuticals, Zelnorm(x) is a new medication classified as a gastrointestinal serotonin receptor agonist (GI-SRA), which acts as a sensorimotor modulator to treat the multiple symptoms of constipation-predominant IBS (IBS-C)."Traditional treatment options have offered only inadequate relief of the individual symptoms of IBS-C. Zelnorm(x) represents the most promising prescription treatment in many years for those affected by constipation- predominant IBS," says Dr. Gervais Tougas, Associate Professor of Medicine and Gastroenterology at McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario. "Zelnorm(x) is the only medication available in Canada that treats the multiple symptoms of IBS- C. Its approval is great news for sufferers."IBS: CANADIAN RESEARCH SHOWS A DEVASTATING IMPACT ON QUALITY OF LIFEIBS affects up to 20 per cent of the Canadian population, or slightly more than six million Canadian men and women. It is estimated that females represent more than 70 per cent of Canadian IBS sufferers (more than four million Canadian women). Unfortunately, people with IBS often suffer in silence because of their reluctance to discuss bowel habits and pain.Results revealed today from the IBS IN CANADA SURVEY -- facilitated by the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group for its members -- show that more than 85 per cent of IBS sufferers report that their symptoms are extremely or very bothersome, having a negative impact on work, travelling and socializing.When asked about their quality of life, 45 per cent of those polled indicated that their IBS has had a severe impact on their overall quality of life. Previous studies have shown that quality of life for people with IBS is comparable to people with clinical depression, and is worse than in people with type 2 diabetes or those who have had heart attacks.1,2"People with IBS face the challenge of their disease each and every day," says Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group and an IBS sufferer for more than 25 years. "The IBS IN CANADA SURVEY showed that 46 per cent of respondents reported daily episodes of IBS symptoms, while 27 per cent reported episodes of two-to-three times a week. Furthermore, more than 36 per cent of those polled considered their IBS symptoms to be severe in terms of the degree of pain and discomfort they suffer. A new treatment for IBS-C, such as Zelnorm(x), that helps Canadian women address the multiple, and debilitating, symptoms of abdominal pain, bloating and constipation, is a welcome advance. If I could count on a treatment which would allow me to live a normal life, I would be ecstatic."IBS also strongly impacts personal relationships and working practices. The IBS IN CANADA SURVEY showed that eighty-five per cent of respondents described their IBS symptoms as having a serious or moderate impact in terms of interfering with daily life, such as work or activities with friends or family. Missing work or school due to IBS symptoms was reported by almost four- in-ten survey respondents. In the past three months, the average number of days missed at work or school due to IBS was six days, while those polled also missed an average of 9.3 days of personal leisure activities due to their symptoms. Twelve per cent of respondents indicated that they have been or are currently on disability as a result of their IBS.Ms. Suzanne Glazer was diagnosed with IBS-C in 1999. "The symptoms ranged from inconvenient to incapacitation. It came to a point where I was literally afraid to leave my house because of the excruciating stomach pain and the anxiety around it worsening when out in public. It was so difficult to cope with that many times I would just avoid going out at all," she says. "Now with Zelnorm(x), I don't have the severe pain, constipation and bloating that I used to suffer from on a near daily basis. My life has now returned to being normal."According to Dr. Lawrence Cohen, a consultant in the Division of Gastroenterology at Sunnybrook and Women's College Health Sciences Centre and an associate professor of medicine at the University of Toronto, IBS is a debilitating disorder and the second cause of workplace absenteeism behind the common cold. It has been estimated that IBS costs the Canadian healthcare system approximately $800 million annually. "IBS sufferers visit the doctor more frequently. In Canada, IBS is the leading cause of referrals to gastroenterology clinics -- accounting for approximately half of all visits to gastroenterologists," says Dr. Cohen.RELIEF FOR IBS-C SUFFERERS WITH ZELNORM(x)Zelnorm(x) is the first and only in a new class of therapies -- called serotonin receptor agonists (GI-SRA) -- for the treatment of IBS-C. Its unique characteristics make it the only therapy currently available to rapidly alleviate the multiple symptoms of constipation-predominant IBS simultaneously, including abdominal pain, bloating, and constipation in women. Other available medications target only one symptom and offer inadequate relief.Zelnorm(x) is a selective 5-HT4 receptor agonist that was discovered and developed by Novartis Pharmaceuticals. Tegaserod, the active ingredient in Zelnorm(x), binds to 5-HT4 receptors on nerve endings in the GI tract. Tegaserod is very specific: it does not bind to 5-HT3 receptors or receptors for other neurotransmitters such as dopamine and acetylcholine, which means it is very well tolerated. Stimulating 5-HT4 receptors has been shown to reduce abdominal pain, bloating, and constipation. Zelnorm(x) is a 6 mg tablet, taken twice a day, one half-hour prior to morning and evening meals."Zelnorm(x) works by improving the number of bowel movements and stool consistency, while reducing stomach pain and bloating in patients with constipation-predominant IBS," said Dr. Cohen. "This in turn provides people with fast and sustained relief from their abdominal pain, bloating and constipation symptoms."ZELNORM(x) DEMONSTRATES SIGNIFICANT IMPROVEMENTS FOR IBS-C PATIENTSThe approval of Zelnorm(x) in Canada is based on clinical trials involving more than 2,600 patients. Throughout the trials, almost 70 per cent of patients treated with Zelnorm(x) experienced overall symptom relief of abdominal pain/discomfort, bloating and constipation. Zelnorm(x) provided significant symptom relief within one week.The drug was well tolerated with an adverse event profile similar to that of placebo, with the notable exception of diarrhea, which in most cases was mild, occurred in the first week of therapy and resolved itself without interruption of therapy. Total discontinuations based on adverse events were 6.4 per cent for the Zelnorm(x)-treated group compared with 4.6 per cent for the placebo group in the final clinical trial."We are excited to make Zelnorm(x) available to the millions of women suffering fromIBS-C in Canada, to offer them a new hope," said Dr. Beat Sumegi, Vice President, Medical Affairs, Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc. "Until recently, patients often had to take several medications, as traditional therapies only treated one of their symptoms. Novartis believes that Zelnorm(x) will offer much needed relief for those Canadian women with constipation-predominant IBS."Zelnorm(x) is currently approved in Canada, Australia, Switzerland, Mexico, Argentina, Venezuela and Columbia.ABOUT THE IBS IN CANADA SURVEYThe IBS Self Help Group conducted a quantitative research study among adults with IBS in its patient database. The survey included questions about IBS, symptoms, treatment, side effects, and overall impact on individuals' lives. All respondents (n(equal sign)297) reported having an IBS diagnosis and participated in an on-line survey between July 9 and 15, 2002. Results from the study can be considered accurate to within +/-5.7 per cent, 95 per cent of the time. The survey was conducted by Ipsos-Reid who received an unrestricted educational grant from Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc. Ipsos-Reid is Canada's leading professional market research and public opinion company.The Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group was formed in 1987 in support of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS Self Help Group works to educate those who are living with IBS and to increase awareness about this and other functional gastrointestinal disorders. Additional information may be found on-line at www.ibsgroup.org.FORWARD-LOOKING STATEMENTSThis release contains certain "forward-looking statements" relating to the company's business, which can be identified by the use of forward-looking terminology such as "potential," "showed," "currently underway," or similar expressions, or by discussions of strategy, plans or intentions. Such statements include descriptions of a new product, Zelnorm(x), for which the company has filed global marketing applications, and anticipated customer demand for such products. Such statements reflect the current views of the company with respect to future events and are subject to certain risks, uncertainties and assumptions. Many factors could cause the actual results, performance or achievements of Zelnorm(x) to be materially different from any future results, performances or achievements that may be expressed or implied by such forward-looking statements.Some of these are uncertainties relating to unexpected regulatory delays, future clinical trial results, government regulation or competition in general, as well as factors discussed in the company's Form 20F filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Should one or more of these risks or uncertainties materialize, or should underlying assumptions prove incorrect, actual results may vary materially from those described herein as anticipated, believed, estimated or expected.ABOUT NOVARTIS CANADANovartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc., a leader in the healthcare field, is committed to the discovery, development and marketing of innovative products to improve the well being of all Canadians. Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada conducts hundreds of clinical trials across the country seeking new treatments for cardiovascular disease, diabetes, cancer, organ transplantation and glaucoma. In 2001, the Company invested $34 million in research and development. Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc. employs approximately 650 people in Canada and its headquarters are located in Dorval, Quebec. In addition to Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc., the Novartis Group in Canada consists of Novartis Animal Health Canada Inc., Novartis Consumer Health Canada Inc., (including Novartis Nutrition Corporation and Gerber (Canada) Inc.) and CIBA Vision Canada Inc. For further information about Novartis Canada, please consult http://www.novartis.ca. ABOUT NOVARTISNovartis AG (NYSE: NVS - News) is a world leader in healthcare with core businesses in pharmaceuticals, consumer health, generics, eye-care, and animal health. In 2001, the Group's businesses achieved sales of CHF 32.0 billion (USD 19.1 billion) and a net income of CHF 7.0 billion (USD 4.2 billion). The Group invested approximately CHF 4.2 billion (USD 2.5 billion) in R&D. Headquartered in Basel, Switzerland, Novartis Group companies employ about 72,600 people and operate in over 140 countries around the world. For further information please consult http://www.novartis.com. REFERENCES: 1. Hahn BA, Yan S, Strassels S. Impact of irritable bowel syndrome on quality of life and resource use in the United States and United Kingdom. Digestion 1999; 60:77-81. Whitehead WE, Burnett CK, Cook EW, Taub E. Impact of irritable bowel syndrome on quality of life. Dig Dis Sci 1996; 41:2248-53. Wells NEJ, Hahn BA, Whorwell PJ. Clinical economics review: irritable bowel syndrome. Aliment Pharmacol Ther 1997; 11:1019-30. 2. Wells NEJ, Hahn BA, Whorwell PJ. Clinical economics review: irritable bowel syndrome. Aliment Pharmacol Ther 1997; 11:1019-30. (x) Zelnorm is a registered trademarkFor further informationabout this news release or to arrange an interview with a physician or patient, please contact: At Novartis Pharmaceuticals: Jason Jacobs, Novartis Pharmaceuticals Canada Inc., Tel.: (514) 633-7872In Ontario: Janiece Walsh/Laura Pagnotta, Edelman Public Relations Canada, Tel.: (416) 979-1120In Quebec: Johanne Denault/Daphne Weatherby, Edelman Public Relations Canada, Tel.: (514) 844-6665, ext. 226/225In New Brunswick and PEI: Jan Carinci, GCP Bristol, Tel: (506) 383-4000In British Columbia: Kathy Eccles/Jasmine Lucky, Quay Strategies, Tel.: (604) 687-2824In Halifax: Marie-France LeBlanc, Bristol Group, Tel.: (902) 491-2540In Newfoundland: Cathy Dornan, Bristol Group, Tel.: (709) 753-7242========================================================================De L'espoir pour Quatre Millions de Canadiennes: Le Premier Traitement Spï¿½cifique du Syndrome du Cï¿½lon Irritable est Maintenant Disponible - Les rï¿½sultats du SONDAGE CANADIEN SUR LE SCI rï¿½vï¿½lent l'importance de cette affection sur la qualitï¿½ de vie - DORVAL, QC, le 24 juillet /CNW/ - L'homologation de Zelnorm(*)(tï¿½gasï¿½rod) et sa commercialisation au Canada offrent un nouvel espoir ï¿½ plusde quatre millions de Canadiennes aux prises avec le syndrome du cï¿½lonirritable (SCI). Zelnorm(*) est le premier et l'unique agent d'une nouvelleclasse de mï¿½dicaments destinï¿½s au traitement des trois principaux symptï¿½mes duSCI avec prï¿½dominance de constipation (SCI-C), soit la douleur abdominale, lesballonnements et la constipation. Le SCI, une affection gastro intestinale, est l'une des maladies les pluscourantes, et pourtant les moins comprises, ï¿½ toucher les Canadiens. Eneffet, au Canada on compte plus de personnes souffrant du SCI que d'asthme oude diabï¿½te. Mis au point par Novartis Pharma, Zelnorm(*) est un nouveaumï¿½dicament de la classe des agonistes des rï¿½cepteurs sï¿½rotoninergiques gastrointestinaux. Il agit comme un modulateur sensorimoteur pour traiter lesmultiples symptï¿½mes du SCI avec prï¿½dominance de constipation (SCI-C). " Les options thï¿½rapeutiques traditionnelles n'ont offert jusqu'ici qu'unpiï¿½tre soulagement des symptï¿½mes individuels du SCI-C. Zelnorm(*) est letraitement d'ordonnance le plus prometteur ï¿½ voir le jour depuis de nombreusesannï¿½es pour les personnes souffrant du SCI avec prï¿½dominance de constipation", de dire le Dr Victor Plourde, gastroentï¿½rologue au CHUM et professeuragrï¿½gï¿½ de gastroentï¿½rologie ï¿½ l'Universitï¿½ de Montrï¿½al. " Zelnorm(*) est leseul mï¿½dicament reconnu efficace offert au Canada ï¿½ traiter les symptï¿½mesmultiples du SCI-C. Son approbation constitue une excellente nouvelle pourles gens qui souffrent de cette maladie. " SCI: UNE ENQUETE CANADIENNE REVELE LES CONSEQUENCES DEVASTATRICES DE CETTE MALADIE SUR LA QUALITE DE VIE Le SCI touche jusqu'ï¿½ 20 pour cent de la population canadienne, soit unpeu plus de six millions d'hommes et de femmes. On estime que plus de 70 pourcent des personnes qui souffrent du SCI au Canada sont des femmes (ce quireprï¿½sente plus de quatre millions de Canadiennes). Malheureusement, lesvictimes du SCI souffrent souvent en silence, en raison de leur rï¿½ticence ï¿½parler de leurs habitudes d'ï¿½limination et de la douleur qu'elles ressentent. Les rï¿½sultats du SONDAGE CANADIEN SUR LE SCI - commandï¿½ pour ses membrespar le IBS Self Help Group (groupe d'entraide et de soutien SCI) - montrentque plus de 85 pour centreveal des sujets souffrant du SCI signalent que leurssymptï¿½mes sont extrï¿½mement ou trï¿½s incommodants et qu'ils ont un impactnï¿½gatif sur leur travail, leurs dï¿½placements et leurs activitï¿½s sociales. Interrogï¿½s sur leur qualitï¿½ de vie, 45 pour cent des rï¿½pondants ontindiquï¿½ que le SCI a un impact majeur sur leur qualitï¿½ de vie en gï¿½nï¿½ral. Desï¿½tudes antï¿½rieures ont rï¿½vï¿½lï¿½ que la qualitï¿½ de vie des personnes atteintes duSCI est comparable ï¿½ celle des gens souffrant de dï¿½pression clinique etqu'elle est pire que celle des personnes atteintes de diabï¿½te de type 2 ouayant ï¿½tï¿½ victimes d'une crise cardiaque(1,2). " Les personnes aux prises avec le SCI doivent composer avec leur maladieau quotidien ", prï¿½cise Paul Andrï¿½ Malo, prï¿½sident de l'Association duSyndrome de l'Intestin Irritable. " Le SONDAGE CANADIEN SUR LE SCI rï¿½vï¿½le que46 pour cent des rï¿½pondants ont signalï¿½ quotidiennement la rï¿½currence dessymptï¿½mes du SCI, alors que 27 pour cent d'entre eux ont mentionnï¿½ souffrir duSCI deux ï¿½ trois fois par semaine. En outre, plus de 36 pour cent despersonnes interrogï¿½es considï¿½rent que leurs symptï¿½mes sont graves. Parconsï¿½quent, un nouveau traitement du SCI-C, tel que Zelnorm(*), qui contribueï¿½ la prise en charge des symptï¿½mes multiples et invalidants est une percï¿½e quitombe ï¿½ point. " Le SCI affecte aussi considï¿½rablement les relations interpersonnelles etles habitudes de travail. Le SONDAGE CANADIEN SUR LE SCI rï¿½vï¿½le que 85 pourcent des rï¿½pondants ont indiquï¿½ que les symptï¿½mes du SCI avaient une incidencegrave ou modï¿½rï¿½ sur leur vie quotidienne, au travail par exemple ou lorsd'activitï¿½s entre amis ou en famille. Selon le sondage prï¿½s de 4 rï¿½pondantssur 10 ont signalï¿½ s'ï¿½tre absentï¿½s du travail ou de l'ï¿½cole ï¿½ cause dessymptï¿½mes du SCI. Au cours des trois derniers mois, le nombre moyen dejournï¿½es perdues au travail ou ï¿½ l'ï¿½cole en raison du SCI s'est chiffrï¿½ ï¿½ sixjours, et les sujets interrogï¿½s dï¿½clarent ï¿½galement avoir ratï¿½ en moyenne 9,3jours d'activitï¿½s personnelles ï¿½ cause de leurs symptï¿½mes. De plus, douzepour cent des rï¿½pondants ont indiquï¿½ qu'ils ont ï¿½tï¿½ ou sont actuellement encongï¿½ d'invaliditï¿½ en raison du SCI. Mme Suzanne Glazer a reï¿½u un diagnostic de SCI-C en 1999. " Mes symptï¿½mesvariaient d'incommodants ï¿½ carrï¿½ment invalidants. J'en suis venue ï¿½ craindrelittï¿½ralement de quitter la maison, en raison de la douleur atroce ï¿½ l'estomacet de l'anxiï¿½tï¿½ qui s'aggravait lorsque je devais sortir. J'avais tellementde difficultï¿½ ï¿½ composer avec la situation que je prï¿½fï¿½rais souvent ne passortir du tout ", nous confie t elle. " Maintenant, grï¿½ce ï¿½ Zelnorm(*), jen'ï¿½prouve plus la douleur intense, la constipation et les ballonnements quiï¿½taient, pour ainsi dire, mon lot quotidien. Ma vie est maintenant revenue ï¿½la normale. " Selon le Dr Pierre Parï¿½, professeur agrï¿½gï¿½ de mï¿½decine ï¿½ l'Universitï¿½Laval, directeur de la recherche clinique en gastroentï¿½rologie au Centrehospitalier affiliï¿½ universitaire de Quï¿½bec et membre du Dï¿½partement degastroentï¿½rologie de l'Hï¿½pital Saint Sacrement de Quï¿½bec, le SCI est untrouble invalidant et la deuxiï¿½me cause d'absentï¿½isme au travail aprï¿½s lerhume. On estime que le SCI grï¿½ve le budget du systï¿½me de soins de santï¿½canadien d'environ 800 millions de dollars par annï¿½e. " Les personnes quisouffrent du SCI-Consultent leur mï¿½decin plus frï¿½quemment que les autres. AuCanada, le SCI est le principal motif d'orientation des patients vers uneclinique de gastroentï¿½rologie - reprï¿½sentant environ la moitiï¿½ desconsultations chez un gastroentï¿½rologue ", affirme le Dr Parï¿½. ZELNORM(*): SYNONYME DE SOULAGEMENT POUR LES VICTIMES DU SCI-C Zelnorm(*) est le premier et l'unique agent d'une nouvelle classe demï¿½dicaments - appelï¿½s agonistes des rï¿½cepteurs sï¿½rotoninergiques - destinï¿½s autraitement du SCI-C. Ses caractï¿½ristiques exclusives en font le seultraitement offert actuellement pour soulager rapidement et simultanï¿½ment lesmultiples symptï¿½mes du SCI avec prï¿½dominance de constipation, y compris ladouleur et (ou) la gï¿½ne abdominales, les ballonnements et la constipation chezla femme. Les autres traitements disponibles ne ciblent qu'un seul type desymptï¿½mes. Zelnorm(*) est un agoniste sï¿½lectif des rï¿½cepteurs 5 HT4, dï¿½couvert etmis au point par Novartis Pharma. Le tï¿½gasï¿½rod, l'ingrï¿½dient actif deZelnorm(*), se fixe avec une grande affinitï¿½ aux rï¿½cepteurs 5 HT4 situï¿½s surles terminaisons nerveuses du tube digestif. Comme le tï¿½gasï¿½rod est trï¿½sspï¿½cifique - il n'a pas d'affinitï¿½ apprï¿½ciable pour les rï¿½cepteurs 5 HT3, niles rï¿½cepteurs d'autres neurotransmetteurs tels que la dopamine etl'acï¿½tylcholine - , ce qui veut dire qu'il est trï¿½s bien tolï¿½rï¿½. La liaisonaux rï¿½cepteurs 5 HT4 s'est rï¿½vï¿½lï¿½ rï¿½duire la douleur abdominale, lesballonnements et la constipation. Zelnorm(*) est offert en comprimï¿½s dosï¿½s ï¿½6 mg, ï¿½ prendre deux fois par jour, une demi heure immï¿½diatement avant lesrepas du matin et du soir. " Zelnorm(*) agit en amï¿½liorant le nombre de dï¿½fï¿½cations et laconsistance des selles, tout en diminuant la douleur gastrique et lesballonnements chez les sujets souffrant du SCI avec prï¿½dominance deconstipation ", explique le Dr Parï¿½. " En retour, cela se traduit par unsoulagement rapide et soutenu des symptï¿½mes que sont la douleur abdominale,les ballonnements et la constipation. " ZELNORM(*) PERMET UNE AMELIORATION SIGNIFICATIVE DE L'ETAT DES PATIENTES SOUFFRANT DU SCI-C L'homologation de Zelnorm(*) au Canada repose sur les rï¿½sultats d'essaiscliniques menï¿½s chez plus de 4,500 patients worldwide.2 600 patientes. Aucours de ces essais, prï¿½s de 70 pour cent des sujets traitï¿½s par Zelnorm(*)ont obtenu un soulagement global de leurs symptï¿½mes de douleur et (ou) de gï¿½neabdominales, de ballonnements et de constipation. Zelnorm(*) a procurï¿½ ï¿½ cespatientes un soulagement significatif de leurs symptï¿½mes en une semaine. Le mï¿½dicament a ï¿½tï¿½ bien tolï¿½rï¿½. En effet, son tableau d'effetsindï¿½sirables ï¿½tait semblable ï¿½ celui du placebo, exception faite, cependant,de la diarrhï¿½e, qui, dans la plupart des cas, ï¿½tait lï¿½gï¿½re, s'est manifestï¿½eau cours de la premiï¿½re semaine du traitement et s'est rï¿½sorbï¿½e sansinterruption du traitement. Au total, 6,4 pour cent des patientes traitï¿½espar Zelnorm(*), comparativement ï¿½ 4,6 pour cent des sujets du groupe placebo,ont abandonnï¿½ l'essai clinique final en raison d'effets indï¿½sirables. " Nous sommes enthousiastes ï¿½ l'idï¿½e de rendre Zelnorm(*) disponible auxmillions de femmes qui souffrent du SCI-C au Canada et de leur offrir ainsi unnouvel espoir ", nous dit le Dr Beat Sumegi, vice prï¿½sident - Affairesmï¿½dicales, chez Novartis Pharma Canada inc. " Jusqu'ï¿½ tout rï¿½cemment, lespatientes devaient prendre plusieurs mï¿½dicaments, ï¿½tant donnï¿½ que les agentstraditionnels ne traitaient qu'un de leurs symptï¿½mes. Chez Novartis, nouscroyons que Zelnorm(*) procurera un soulagement indispensable aux Canadiennessouffrant du SCI avec prï¿½dominance de constipation. " A l'heure actuelle, Zelnorm(*) est approuvï¿½ en Australie, en Suisse, auMexique, en Argentine, au Venezuela et en Colombie. UN MOT SUR LE SONDAGE CANADIEN SUR LE SCI Le IBS Self Help Group (groupe d'entraide et de soutien SCI) a menï¿½ uneï¿½tude de recherche quantitative auprï¿½s d'adultes souffrant du SCI inscritsdans sa base de donnï¿½es. Le sondage comprenait des questions sur le SCI, sessymptï¿½mes, son traitement et ses effets secondaires, de mï¿½me que son incidenceglobale sur la vie des personnes atteintes. Tous les rï¿½pondants (n (equalsign) 297) ont signalï¿½ avoir reï¿½u un diagnostic de SCI et ont participï¿½ ï¿½ unsondage en direct entre le 9 et le 15 juillet 2002. Les rï¿½sultats de l'ï¿½tudesont considï¿½rï¿½s comme ï¿½tant exacts ï¿½ +/- 5,7 %, 95 % du temps. Menï¿½ par Ipsos-Reid, ce sondage a bï¿½nï¿½ficiï¿½ d'une subvention ï¿½ visï¿½e ï¿½ducative sansrestriction de Novartis Pharma Canada inc. Ipsos-Reid est l'une desprincipales sociï¿½tï¿½s canadiennes de recherche commerciale et de sondage del'opinion publique. Le IBS Self Help Group (groupe d'entraide et de soutien SCI) a ï¿½tï¿½ formï¿½en 1987 pour venir en aide aux personnes souffrant du SCI, ï¿½ celles quicherchent ï¿½ obtenir du soutien pour un proche atteint de cette maladie ainsiqu'aux professionnels de la santï¿½ qui dï¿½sirent obtenir de plus amplesrenseignements sur le SCI. Le IBS Self Help Group (groupe d'entraide et desoutien SCI) s'emploie ï¿½ l'ï¿½ducation des victimes du SCI et ï¿½ lasensibilisation du public ï¿½ l'ï¿½gard de cette affection et d'autres troublesgastro intestinaux fonctionnels. On peut obtenir des renseignementssupplï¿½mentaires (en anglais seulement) en visitant le site Web du Groupe, auwww.ibsgroup.org. ENONCES PROSPECTIFS Le prï¿½sent communiquï¿½ contient des ï¿½noncï¿½s prospectifs liï¿½s aux activitï¿½sde la sociï¿½tï¿½ qu'on peut reconnaï¿½tre par l'emploi de termes comme " ï¿½ventuel", " ont rï¿½vï¿½lï¿½ ", " actuellement en cours " ou des expressions semblables oupar des discussions sur la stratï¿½gie, les plans et les intentions. De telsï¿½noncï¿½s comprennent des descriptions d'un nouveau produit, Zelnorm(*), pourlequel la sociï¿½tï¿½ a dï¿½posï¿½ des demandes d'homologation ï¿½ l'ï¿½chelle mondiale,et traitent de la demande anticipï¿½e de la part de la clientï¿½le pour ceproduit. De tels ï¿½noncï¿½s reflï¿½tent le point de vue actuel de la sociï¿½tï¿½concernant des ï¿½vï¿½nements ï¿½ venir et sont sous rï¿½serve de certains risques, decertaines incertitudes et de certaines hypothï¿½ses. De nombreux facteurspourraient entraï¿½ner des modifications dans les rï¿½sultats, le rendement ou lesuccï¿½s rï¿½ellement obtenus par Zelnorm(*), qui les rendraient sensiblementdiffï¿½rents des rï¿½sultats, du rendement ou du succï¿½s exprimï¿½s ou sous-entendusdans de tels ï¿½noncï¿½s. Certains de ces facteurs sont des incertitudes liï¿½es ï¿½ des retardsd'approbation imprï¿½vus, aux rï¿½sultats d'essais cliniques ï¿½ venir, auxrï¿½glements gouvernementaux ou ï¿½ la concurrence en gï¿½nï¿½ral, ainsi qu'ï¿½ desfacteurs qui sont abordï¿½s dans le formulaire 20F soumis par la sociï¿½tï¿½ ï¿½ laSecurities and Exchange Commission. Si l'un de ces risques ou l'une de cesincertitudes se concrï¿½tisait, ou si l'un de ces ï¿½noncï¿½s prospectifs devait serï¿½vï¿½ler incorrect, les rï¿½sultats rï¿½els pourraient sensiblement varier desrï¿½sultats dï¿½crits ici comme ï¿½tant anticipï¿½s, supposï¿½s, estimï¿½s ou prï¿½vus. NOVARTIS CANADA Novartis Pharma Canada inc., chef de file dans le domaine des soins desantï¿½, s'emploie ï¿½ investir dans la dï¿½couverte, la mise au point et lacommercialisation de produits novateurs destinï¿½s ï¿½ amï¿½liorer le bien-ï¿½tre desCanadiens. La sociï¿½tï¿½ mï¿½ne des essais cliniques dans des centaines de centresd'un ocï¿½an ï¿½ l'autre en vue de mettre au point de nouveaux traitements pourles maladies cardiovasculaires, le diabï¿½te, le cancer, le glaucome et denouvelles approches en matiï¿½re de transplantation d'organes. En 2001,Novartis a investi 34 millions de dollars en recherche et dï¿½veloppement.Novartis Pharma Canada inc., dont le siï¿½ge social est situï¿½ ï¿½ Dorval, auQuï¿½bec, compte environ 650 employï¿½s au Canada. En plus de Novartis PharmaCanada inc., le Groupe Novartis est reprï¿½sentï¿½ au Canada par Novartis Santï¿½animale Canada Inc., Novartis Santï¿½ familiale Canada inc. (y compris NovartisNutrition Corporation et Gerber (Canada) Inc.) et CIBA Vision Canada Inc. Deplus amples informations concernant Novartis Canada sont disponibles sous http://www.novartis.ca. NOVARTIS Novartis SA (NYSE: NVS) est un leader mondial dans le domaine de lasantï¿½, ses activitï¿½s principales ï¿½tant centrï¿½es sur les produitspharmaceutiques, le consumer health, les gï¿½nï¿½riques, les soins de la vision etla santï¿½ animale. En 2001, le Groupe Novartis a rï¿½alisï¿½ un chiffred'affaires global de CHF 32,0 milliards (USD 19,1 milliards) et un rï¿½sultatnet de CHF 7,0 milliards (USD 4,2 milliards). Le Groupe a investi environ CHF4,2 milliards (USD 2,5 milliards) dans la R&D. Basï¿½ ï¿½ Bï¿½le, en Suisse, leGroupe Novartis emploie quelque 72 600 personnes et dï¿½ploie ses activitï¿½s dansplus de 140 pays ï¿½ travers le monde. De plus amples informations sontdisponibles sous http://www.novartis.com. Rï¿½fï¿½rences : 1. Hahn BA, Yan S, Strassels S. Impact of irritable bowel syndrome on quality of life and resource use in the United States and United Kingdom. Digestion 1999; 60:77-81. Whitehead WE, Burnett CK, Cook EW, Taub E. Impact of irritable bowel syndrome on quality of life. Dig Dis Sci 1996; 41:2248-53. Wells NEJ, Hahn BA, Whorwell PJ. Clinical economics review: irritable bowel syndrome. Aliment Pharmacol Ther 1997; 11:1019-30. 2. Wells NEJ, Hahn BA, Whorwell PJ. Clinical economics review: irritable bowel syndrome. Aliment Pharmacol Ther 1997; 11:1019-30. (*) Zelnorm est une marque dï¿½posï¿½e. ------------------------------------------------------------------------- REMARQUE A L'INTENTION DES REDACTEURS REVISEURS: Des mï¿½decins sont disposï¿½s ï¿½ accorder des entrevues dans les villes suivantes : Vancouver, Edmonton, Hamilton, Toronto, Ottawa, Quï¿½bec, Montrï¿½al et Halifax. Il est ï¿½galement possible d'obtenir une entrevue individuelle avec des patients. --------------------------------------------------------------------------30-Renseignements: sur le prï¿½sent communiquï¿½ de presse ou une entrevue avec un mï¿½decin ou un patient, veuillez communiquer avec: Johanne Denault/Daphne Weatherby, Edelman Relations publiques Canada, Tï¿½l.: (514) 844-6665, poste 226/225; Jason Jacobs, Novartis Pharma Canada inc., Tï¿½l.: (514) 633-7872


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Over Four-in-Ten (45%) of Canadian Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Sufferers Say That IBS Has a Severe Impact on Their Overall Quality of Life People with IBS Often Suffer in Silence Because of Their Reluctance to Discuss Their Bowel Habits and Pain with People IBS Sufferers Average 5.2 Years Before Seeking Medical Assistance for their IBS Category: Health CareLocation: Canada ï¿½ Ipsos-ReidDate: July 24, 2002PDF Document : Factum--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Toronto, Ontario ï¿½ According to an Ipsos-Reid poll facilitated by The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group, Edelman Public Relations and Novartis Pharmaceuticals released today, reports that quality of life is significantly lower in people with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) than in healthy people. In fact, over four-in-ten (45%) Canadian IBS sufferers say that IBS has had a "severe" impact on their quality of life. In addition, 46% say they suffer from daily episodes while over a quarter (27%) report episodes two to three times a week. In terms of how long the episodes last, two-in-ten (20%) report that they are continuous. When asked to rate the degree of pain and discomfort that they suffer as a result of their IBS symptoms, a full 87% say that they suffer from "severe" (36%) or "moderate" (51%) pain. In terms of symptoms, 85% of Canadian IBS sufferers also report that their symptoms are extremely (44%) or very (41%) bothersome, having a negative impact on work, travelling and socializing. Almost half (48%) of sufferers also noted that IBS has a serious impact on their daily life, such as work or activities with friends and family. In addition, four-in-ten (39%) IBS sufferers in Canada have missed work or school due to IBS symptoms. In the past three months, sufferers report missing an average of six (6.0) days of work or school and having to arrive late or leave early from work or school an average of almost nine (8.7) times. On the social front, sufferers report having to miss an average of nine (9.3) personal leisure activities as a results of their IBS over the past three months. People with IBS often suffer in silence because of their reluctance to discuss their bowel habits and pain with others. Canadian IBS sufferers report waiting an average of 5.2 years before seeking medical assistance for their symptoms. Strikingly, over one-in-ten (12%) say that they suffered for 11 years or more before seeking medical assistance. When asked if they felt comfortable telling others about their IBS, 84% said that they would be comfortable telling a family member, 63% would be comfortable telling friends and just three-in-ten (30%) are comfortable telling people at work. IBS sufferers also visit the doctor more frequently than average, with three-in-ten (31%) reporting that they visited a physician within the past month and over a third (35%) having visited within the past two-to-six months. Additionally, over one-in-ten (12%) of Canadian IBS sufferers report that they are either currently or have been in the past, on disability as a results of their IBS. These are the findings of an Ipsos-Reid poll conducted between July 9-15, 2002 . With the cooperation of the IBS Self Help Group, an online survey was conducted among Canadian patients with (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) IBS. A total of 297 adult Canadian IBS sufferers completed the survey. With a sample of this size, the results are considered accurate to within ï¿½ 5.7 percentage points, 19 times out of 20. The margin of error will be larger within regions and for other sub-groupings of the survey population. Survey participants were screened to ensure that they were Canadian citizens and living in Canada. For more details on the survey, please see the PDF Factum above. For more information on this news release, please contact:Andrew GrenvilleSenior Vice-PresidentToronto Market Research - Healthcare DivisionIpsos-Reid(416) 324-2900


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I dont understand why the medical community are not taking this illness more seriously. It's debilitating so many people to such a degree, some of us are barely existing ... let alone living! (I'm one of them and continually deteriorating) Starting Zelnorm today for the second time ... so far things are the same but this time I will be more patient. There is an incredible need for more medication for this disorder. Do there have to be deaths before the "wonderful world of medicine" TRULY wakes up!!!


----------



## STEVE13 (Feb 25, 2003)

Does anyone know if this new medication is available for men??


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

depends on your doctor. there is a forum for this here 5HT4tom


----------



## copperchick (Apr 18, 2003)

Like I said in another discussion thread, Zelnorm hasn't helped me at all. It does, however, give me loose bowels quite often.


----------

